# Arganese Cigars And Cheeseburgers



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I just wanted to share a great experience I had with two fine BOTL. I got a call last week from my dear friend, Cigar Man Andy, informing me that he was coming to town and inviting me to lunch.

We met at high noon, at our favorite dive, the Anchor Room, in Hopewell, VA. The Anchor Room has been there since 1940 and serves what is simply the best damn cheeseburger on the planet. They actually grind their own steak every morning! To say they are wonderful, is downplaying.

Along for the ride was none other than Gene Arganese, owner of Arganese Cigars. A funnier, more affable guy, you are not likely to meet. Arganese is a relatively new cigar company, but Gene is no newbie. He grew up on a tobacco farm in Connecticut and smoked his first cigar at age 10, freshly rolled for him in the tobacco barn. For the next several years, until he went off to college, his days were spent with tobacco. He knows every cell and molecule when it comes to leaves, soils, nutrients and flavors.

Over lunch, I smoked the Arganese CL3. The "CL3" stands for Corojo Ligero to the third power and mama! there's some power. Strangest thing though, this cigar actually smoked backwards! It started out with good strength, became very peppery, then at about 2/3 through, it went sweet! By sweet, I mean sweetly delicious. I asked Gene about this and he told me, "you hit the third priming." What he meant was, he blends the cigars based on which priming of the plant will deliver the flavor he wants. For those who don't know, "priming" refers to where the branches extend out from the main stalk.

Here's a pic of Cigar Man Andy, Gene and myself:










If you aren't familiar with Arganese Cigars, you're simply missing out. Each offering is a unique and exciting creation from the ground up. Gene began creating cigars for personal use and to hand out to business colleagues and friends. This kind of backfired when they began calling and emailing asking him to get more and more. After a while, he said, "to hell with it" and decided to embark on his life-long dream of creating cigars.

As a successful real estate developer, he knew that to get anything done right, he had to control every aspect from seed to torch. He went to the Dominican Republic and invested in farmland, a 13000sq ft factory and even a home there. He partnered with Gustavos Pena, a fourth generation Cuban tobacco grower and immediately began growing tobacco in the Cuban tradition. Even his curing house is of Cuban origin. It's covered with grasses and stands several stories high, rather than long and flat, as is typically done in the DR. This allows the tobacco to be continuously rotated, low to high.

If there's any doubt that Gene knows how to grow tobacco, well, the DR thinks so. He's won about every award there is to win for best tobacco and his cigars reflect this fact. Every Arganese cigar is carefully blended to each vitola; not just the line. What that means is that if you prefer a robusto, you're getting a cigar that was blended to be a robusto, not a corona, or some other vitola. Each cigar imparts it's own unique and wonderful character and there is no "compromise" size to size.

Another great thing about these sticks is the cost. Gene sounds adamant when he declares that, "No cigar should cost over $12!" As a result, his cigars run $4-7, depending on local taxes. Since he controls every aspect, all the way to the shelf, he can keep costs where he wants them. These are NOT cheap cigars, nope. These are extremely fine, premium cigars that, were anyone else making them, would most certainly cost a lot more.

I've smoked about every blend from Arganese and I can honestly say I've yet to meet one I haven't loved. My current favorite is the ML3 (maduro ligero to the third power). As a comparison, this absolutely blows the Cain maddie out of the water and compares very favorably to the Oliva V. Again, these are high end, hand-rolled premi's, grown from fist generation Cuban tobacco seed, which are replenished for every crop.

Gene's got a lot more moves up his sleeve. He wants to turn what he sees as a "stale and static" cigar industry, on it's ear. He believes people are tired and bored of everyone just doing everything the same old way, simply because that's how great grampa did it.

So far, so good, Gene.

Can you tell I had a great time with these guys?:smoke::smoke:


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Good read. I have enjoyed many Arganese cigars, especially with the deals CI keeps having on them. They are practically giving them away at $2 each and less. I really enjoy the Cugine (which he no longer makes). Very good construction, burn, and excellent taste. Thanks again for the article. Gene does seem like he would be a very nice guy.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks like good times brother. I was with Gene and Andy the next day at Quad State and they expressed what a good time they had as well. I agree about the CL3, it's a great smoke, I thoroughly enjoyed it. Gene smoked the last ML3 so I gotta try to squeeze one out from the good ol' Cigar Man himself.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Glad to see you Don and Scott. Hope it won't be too long before we do it again. 

Gene and I are going to be in Cali this week. San Diego, Temecula, Pasadena, Long Beach, Torrance and San Pedro. Hope to see a few of you then.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice write up Don! Looks like a good time.

Man, I would love a good cheeseburger right about now.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

What a wonderful write up of a grand outing.

Conratulations on all the joy Gentlemen! :clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...


Thanks for sharing:thumb:


.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Great photo and looks like a good time for sure. Would like to try one of those cheeseburgers as the best one I ever had was in West Palm Beach at the Brass Ring off A1A. They make some amazing burgers that are the best I've had.


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Great read.

I'm pretty new to this whole thing and hadn't heard of Arganese, but am intrigued by your description.

I'll definitely check them out.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

iMarc said:


> Great read.
> 
> I'm pretty new to this whole thing and *hadn't heard of Arganese*, but am intrigued by your description.
> 
> I'll definitely check them out.


You really will not be dissapointed.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Arganese does great work!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Frinkiac7 said:


> Arganese does great work!


+1, had a chance to meet him at the Nebraska Cigar Festival, a great guy who bring great smokes!:smoke:


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I will go home and order a box tonight Thanks for the tip off.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Arganese are great cigars that smoke well out of their price range, Ive never been disappointed by an arganese. Even the Uno which is very hit or miss I found to be a nice well rounded smoke, the CT ambassadors were my goto smoke over the summer.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Damn Don
I want to hang with you, sounds like a great day!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Sounds like an awesome day man! I've never heard of Arganese before, so I think I'll have to check them out now that I've heard your impression of them.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Sounds like you had a blast! Will definitely try an Arganese now.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback, guys and I'm glad you are enjoying my little outing.

Andrew and Gary,

The burgers are nothing fancy, just great beef on your basic bun with your basic american cheese, onion, tomato, pickles on the side. In season, they are over the top, since about a dozen backyard growers bring their tomatoes in. The fries are to die for, too. None of that reconstituted crap! These fries have eyes!! and come out pale golden and nice 'n fat. I was with Andy the first time I had one and what I remember most is that the thing actually tasted like BEEF! I haven't had a burger that really tasted like good beef, since I was a kid.

While I really like Gene as a guy, when it comes to his cigars, man, he is the real deal. Many of the snootier smokers haven't paid attention to them, because they don't cost enough. However, if you A/B an Arganese to what you think is real good now, trust me, they'll turn your head and even piss you off that you've been paying so much for one-dimensional flavor. To be clear, these are cigars for cigar smokers.

Here's a test for you.

Smoke a Camacho Triple Maduro tomorrow. On Thursday, smoke an ML3. You will be kicking yourself until Sunday for having paid $12 for that Camacho.

On Monday, smoke a CAO LX2. Tuesday, smoke the Arganese CL3. Same result.

Fire up your favorite Nic' puro one day. Then, the next day, wrap your lips around the Arganese Nicaraguan President. You're in for a hellova shock.

Hey, I should copyright this and call it, "The Arganese Challenge." :fencing:

Oh wait... Pepsi already did it. Dang.

Honestly, I would put the ML3 up against any Pepin stick I've smoked (and I loved some T110) and the ML3 would come out on top, or be right next to it.

What Arganese offers is real, *purposeful* complexity. I can smoke any cigar; from powder-puff-mild, to freight train powerful and enjoy it, if it's complex. If it's not, phooey.


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Hmm... I have either a CL3 or ML3 in the humidor that I got in a sampler months ago that I've been overlooking. To be honest, I just kind of assumed with it being a $2 smoke that it wouldn't be all that good. Guess I need to find it and try it!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

arodgers said:


> Hmm... I have either a CL3 or ML3 in the humidor that I got in a sampler months ago that I've been overlooking. To be honest, I just kind of assumed with it being a $2 smoke that it wouldn't be all that good. Guess I need to find it and try it!


And yanno, Adam, you'd be right, 99.999% of the time.

That's the difference when a manufacturer takes the reigns of all aspects of the process. He can put something in front of you that can totally change everything you think about what you think, up to that point.

Which ever smoke you have, do yourself a favor. Count how many times the flavor profile changes. Then, compare it to something you have really loved. I think you'll be surprised.

Another thing to consider when smoking Arganese. They're actually more Cuban, than not. As such, they want to be smoked a little dryer than most non-cubans. I leave mine in the humi long enough to get them down to a solid 65%; to the point where they show real signs of tightening and firming-up. That's when they're really MONEY!

I can't wait to see what happens to the ML3 with 3yrs on it! Then again, as good as they are, I might _never _find out. :dizzy:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i got 3 argenese in my humi as we speak. all different. this makes me think i need to go light one up.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Never bothered with Arganese for shallow reasons - I don't like their bands and boxes and always thought they played to the super-strength non-Cuban trend. I always figured an all-corojo blend would be way, way too much for me. I'll give one a try now, actually.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Snake Hips said:


> I always figured an all-corojo blend would be way, way too much for me. I'll give one a try now, actually.


That one, may well be. It was about as much as I wanted to handle. It's stout, to be sure, and certainly not the first choice for you, as much as I know of your tastes. Try the Nic', or the ML3 first. The CL3 is a big, BIG bite of a cigar.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

I've tried all of them, but the ML-3 tops my list! I think I'll pull one out for tonight.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Well, Im sold, gonna try and find some now....Thanx for the awesome reviews!!!!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Im going to have to get my hands on some CL3's, especially if they blow the LX2 out of the water.


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> The Anchor Room has been there since 1940 and serves what is simply the best damn cheeseburger on the planet. They actually grind their own steak every morning! To say they are wonderful, is downplaying.


Crap... I read this when I was hungry. Now I'm contemplating a 3 hr. to go eat a cheeseburger!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i have so done that before.lol. last week i wanted a whataburger sooooooo bad, but they closed all the ones i knew about around a year ago. 


and i have, on more then one occasion, drivin 2 hours to get a bag full of biff burgers.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I wish 5-Guys let you smoke inside the restaurant! ;P

Sounds like u had a great time Herfy! I have to agree 100% about Arganese; I'm slowly exploring their line and have found that the ML3 is next to the Anejo my fav. Maduro smoke. I dont smoke much maduro lol. Now I'll have to grab some CL3's off monster or something =D


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> That one, may well be. It was about as much as I wanted to handle. It's stout, to be sure, and certainly not the first choice for you, as much as I know of your tastes. Try the Nic', or the ML3 first. The CL3 is a big, BIG bite of a cigar.


Will do, thanks for the suggestion. I have actually had one of their cigars; I've had and enjoyed whatever their barber-pole is called. I'll grab an ML3; I'm not a strong cigar guy (I can't get more than a half-inch into a DPG Cuban Classic), so I guess the CL3 would probably not be the best idea, haha.

BTW, has he at all implied how he gets a hold of Cuban seed? I'd be curious to know how he manages that.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Great read all 2 pages! I'm definitely going to have to smoke of of these now!


----------



## SeanL (Feb 14, 2010)

An Arganese Maduro Torpedo just came into my possession. I am rather looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

the cheeseburgers sound good


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Just yesterday I dug what I thought was my last CL3 outta the bottom of my humi to accompany my afternoon read, _Killer Angels_ by Michael Shaara. Nothing like a good smoke with a good civil war read. The 'gar was about 6mos. old and smoked beautifully! I enjoyed every puff..kicked myself for all of the times I've passed them up on the Monster, waiting for the ML3's to come up...well...if I've got the cash, next time I see 'um, a box is coming home to me!

...oh yeah turned my stuff upside down this AM and found a 5-er of the CL's with about the same time on them! I'm happy again!


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Your guys have cost me money I now have a box of CL3s coming in a few days. Thanks yall


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

well, after a couple days of reading this thread i decided to light up my CL3. im almost finished with it. doin a review on it too, i will say after reading this, i expected it to me much stronger then it was. still a very good smoke though.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Don did do a great job on the thread. Gene has read your comments. We all thank you. Hope you enjoy them. If you can find our FDW line, try those. They will blow you away for the price. "Connecticut Ruby Red" "Milan Marlble Maduro" and "Santiago Sweets" All come in 6x50, 6x60, and soon 6x66. All Cuban Pigtail and folded toe. I love them.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

6x66?!?! Thats a giant


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> well, after a couple days of reading this thread i decided to light up my CL3. im almost finished with it. doin a review on it too, i will say after reading this, i expected it to me much stronger then it was. still a very good smoke though.


Yeah, I've never felt them to be overwhelmingly powerful myself...just right for me strength-wise...but everytime I smoke one, I'm surprised at how enjoyable I find them flavor-wise...really good.


----------

